# coil voltage for a dummy



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

I know I might sound like an idiot but I just wanna make sure that I get the right contactor for my 48 Volt system with Curtis 1268 controller 
Do I need a contactor with 48v coil voltage for my 48 volt system with curtis 1268? thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Superyellow said:


> I know I might sound like an idiot but I just wanna make sure that I get the right contactor for my 48 Volt system with Curtis 1268 controller
> Do I need a contactor with 48v coil voltage for my 48 volt system with curtis 1268? thanks


RTFM  Page 12. You can set the contactor coil voltage to 100%, 60% or 35% of the battery voltage.


----------



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

I RTFM  I think i will use a voltmeter since I cannot program my controller at this moment. no wonder that bike Solenoid was getting hot


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Superyellow said:


> I RTFM  I think i will use a voltmeter since I cannot program my controller at this moment. no wonder that bike Solenoid was getting hot


Good idea. Was this a new controller purchase or eBay type of deal? If new, the dealer should tell you these things


----------



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

it was an Ebay purchase I cannot find the item number . Ebay Description had the info for the golf car which it was programmed for. anyway I used a voltmeter and it was 24 volts . Voltmeter only worked without the contactor though FYI it didn't measure volts when the field drivers were wired on the contactor coils... I believe it was programmed for 35% system power(48 volts)
thanks for the tip


----------

